# Differences between Nova and Apex?



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

So, I think I'm finally going to have to kiss LP goodbye. I love it's features but it is seriously lacking since develpment stopped on it.

My main wants are:

*Ability to hide bottom dock and Notification bar and use gestures to bring them back. *Would be nice to utilize all that wonderful screen landscape.

*Use my ADW and LP icon packs if possible.*

*Easy to use shortcuts for moving between screens along with smooth transitions when doing so.*

*Long press icons to change icon image.*

*Hi-res display*

*Resizeable widgets*

*Keep in memory setting that works well and/or the ability to set custom wallpaper dimensions.* It's a pain in the butt to have to reset my wallpapers with Wizardrii because LP got booted from memory and had ot restart.

*Set non-scrolling wallpapers.*

Do both Apex and Nova have all of these features? Is there one you would recommend over the other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Apex has all those options, and Nova has most of those as well, minus the keep in memory. Also, Nova was laggy for me with screen transitions, but others swear by it. Try Apex, and if it doesn't fit the bill, try Nova.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Apex. Its got all the features, and its fast as hell. Nova has them all, except the keep in memory feature, but isn't quite as smooth as apex. Just my opinion though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Nova Prime has worked amazing for me. I've never had any lag at all, and it goes so fast that if it went any faster, the phone would be on fire! I tried apex, but it was a tiny bit slow. In my opinion, nothing beats nova's speed and smoothness!


----------

